# Anybody see this yet?



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

I checked the ODNR website's photo gallery and ran across this muskie--pretty incredible.

50" and caught out of Pymatuning recently!

http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/do...nt=12&Gallery=Fishing&SubGallery=Muskie&pos=1


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

If you look at the site, he also recently caught another 50". He is not a stranger to BIG Muskies at Pymatuning. John


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats a dandy....I wonder what happened to its tail.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

He has had multiple big fish up there and had some dandy's elsewhere, makes me wonder what I'm doing wrong. He's definitely got them down!!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

He should have released it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> He should have released it.


 Here we go...


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Here we go...


Haha, yeah I thought that might happen when I posted this picture. Just couldn't believe my eyes though, so I couldn't resist sharing the link.

Regardless of beliefs on whether the fish should have been released (both sides have valid arguments with an Ohio fish of that size), I think we can all agree to be excited that there's an opportunity to catch such enormous muskie in Pymatuning.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I can see keeping "1" that size for the wall but it looks like he's kept many. He must like the taste of muskies. I'd have to get a bigger family room.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I have never caught one that size but if I did I would get a replica made, unless it dies on me
Maybe this fish died on him ?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

That's a beautiful fish!


----------

